# Fox farm big bloom



## PotSmokinSaint (Mar 31, 2012)

Ive just purchased some big bloom and wanted to know what was anybody's experience people had with this. I'm about to put my babies on this and I read the feeding schedule and they said 4 teaspoons per gallon for feed for every other Watering. Is that about accurate or should I add one more teaspoon?  Thanks for any input.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 31, 2012)

I used it for my first grows, but I used all 3 of the nute trio...it worked great and I got alot of good smoke from the plants I fed with that trio, but I realized how I was killing the soil I spent good money to buy and decided to go organic.

I went a bit heavier with the feeding, but it really depends a lot on the strain imho!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2012)

Need to remember the feeding schedule is just a guide to use. Each strain/plant maybe slightly different in their needs. Big Bloom is a 100% organic nutrient feed so I have found it hard to screw it up. I just slowly ramp up the dosage to around their recommended amount then adjust if necessary.


----------



## Locked (Mar 31, 2012)

Roddy Big Bloom is 100% organic and won't "kill" your soil as far as I know.

Off their website: This odorless, liquid fertilizer is a live culture of vitamins, amino acids, natural growth hormones, enzymes, and beneficial organic microbes.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 31, 2012)

Not sure, I know 1 of the 3 said it was organic...the trio isn't, when used together.


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice. I'm going to feed every other day. Would you notice a lot if you are burning the plant with foxfarm. I'm completely new to foxfarm.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2012)

that is too much...it calls for 1 tblespoon per gallon water...thats it...any more and you will see issues...Best too start at 50%  and see how she reacts..then bump her as she asks....also remember to adjust PH after adding nutes...soil ph 6.3-6.8   (6.5) :aok:

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2012)

PotSmokinSaint said:
			
		

> Nice. I'm going to feed every other day. Would you notice a lot if you are burning the plant with foxfarm. I'm completely new to foxfarm.


 

I wouldnt do that...you need to let the soil dry out...BONE dry befor water/feed....if you water everyother day  the girls will drown...I used a soil moister meter when I first started on account  I was allways adding water  when the soil was still wet...just my thaughts

:48:


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks I really appreciate all of the input.


----------



## astrobud (Mar 31, 2012)

also big bloom is really just and add on to go with the tiger bloom (  cha ching and such all ff stuff) meaning if i could only use one it would be the tiger bloom and i use grow big in veg. gee i hope im right


----------

